# Cotton Dog, indeed



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess this is why he's called the Coton de Tulear, the Cotton Dog of Tulear!



















I think I'm getting better at it


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I must say he is looking much more like a Coton now! Are you finding him easier to maintain with the right tools and products? Gotta hand it to ya..I sure wouldn't want to maintain that cottony hair! LOL


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, definitely. Getting a GOOD hair dryer was the single biggest thing that made my life easier in both getting him dried well and getting him fluffed. 

And the Untangler comb Dog Shrink pointed me to was the second biggest thing. Less broken coat - and of course the comb out spray. 

It's work. Took me an hour to bathe and finish him. It's worth it though, and oddly I don't mind it. I do wish I had a grooming table though. My knees and back hurt a bit lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You need to get yourself a table!!!! Christmas is coming up...hehe..


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I picked up a baby changing table at a garage sale for a grooming table. It works great, just the right height and has four big drawers and a middle shelf for the grooming supplies. It is good and sturdy for the smaller dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

He looks great!

I bathe/dry/groom the dogs while I am sitting outside on a patio chair and they stay on a low slip resistant table. It really helps if you can sit down.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

What's the untangler comb that you use? Is it different than a regular comb? My pup has a cottony coat comb, and in between groomings I comb her out every day and sometimes she still gets tangles.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

LoMD13 said:


> What's the untangler comb that you use? Is it different than a regular comb? My pup has a cottony coat comb, and in between groomings I comb her out every day and sometimes she still gets tangles.



It's actually called Untangler  The difference is that the teeth rotate so the tangles can come out while combing instead of possibly being pulled out with a regular comb.

Mats will still get taken out so no worries there (unless they are really small, those I just pull out).


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks!! I just ordered one. I've been controlling the tangles by keeping her hair cut short and combing and putting detangler on it everyday, but I think im going to let it grow out for the winter for a little extra warmth. 

Wally looks great btw!


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I viewed your album and he does look so much like the Havanese 2 of my neighbors have.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, I need to update his album.


----------

